# My 33 Gal beginnings



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got the tank and I'm waiting on the stand so that I can start cycling. So to kill the time, i thought I would get the journal started. And hopefully get some tips and advice as I go. 

Here is what I have, it came with an undergravel (which I was going to use) but since I'd like to have some live plants and I have livebearers, I figured that sponge filters would be the way to go.

So here's the tank as I got it.



















I have 2 6 gallon tanks that i'm going to add to this one.

3 guppies, with 2 fry
1 oto cat
7 dwarf livebearers
7 cherry shrimps

I'm thinking of adding as a main feature 4 to 6 dwarf gaurami's.

I'm probably going to sell the fluval edge (that got me started) and keep the Eclipse 6 for my 2 frogs and maybe even some of the dwarf livebearers.

The anticipation to get started is killing me. lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you hook the 33 gallon filter up to a tank that is already running, it will cycle while you wait for the stand.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a good idea, unfortunatley, I'm getting the sponges from the same person that is building the stand, so I still have to wait, but I suppose that would still work if I had the sponge in the little tank for a week or so before putting it in the bigger one.

Wouldn't that cut down the cycle time?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as the sponge is running in the currently established tank your right Tazzy toon, its same idea that TomC had.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what I thought, but it's only a 6 gallon, so not sure how much bacteria will get on the sponge. 

If I run it for a week, how much time would it take off the cycling of the 33 gal??


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

Tazzy_toon said:


> That's what I thought, but it's only a 6 gallon, so not sure how much bacteria will get on the sponge.
> 
> If I run it for a week, how much time would it take off the cycling of the 33 gal??


Cant really say exactly, it would be something at least  I would caution with having that many gouramis in the tank. It would be easy for a pair to take over the tank entirely, even if they are just dwarfs.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

4-6 dwarf gouramis with livebearers, hmm.... probably a bad idea; that much activity at the surface probably wont turn out very well. I say a trio (1m 2f) at MOST, or some apistogrammas, although they may bug the cherry shrimp... 
As for the cycling, I try to keep 2-3 filters on EVERY tank I have, so that I can switch them over to the new tanks (one at a time of course), and as long as I don't add too many fish at once, I don't have to cycle the tank at all =]

Also, think of it this way: if the filter on the 6 gallon is able to support all those fish in that 6 gallon, then it should be able to support the same fish in a bigger tank. You have a proper filter for the 33 I assume? If so, you may experience mini-cycles, but they don't last very long and should not affect your fish at all, if they're healthy.

PS: try this site; it's quite useful for stocking tanks.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I don't have ALL those fish in the 6 gallon, I have 2 different 6 gallons that I want to put into one. So the 3 guppies, 1 oto, 7 livebearers and 7 shimp.

I did use the site you suggested and it didn't have any warnings about the gouramis with livebearers or about the quantity of gouramis. I even had 5 cory cats in the stock and it was at 90% stocking with a full 6 gouramis. (but trust me I didnt' plan on throwing all the fish in at once. lol) 

I have heard about gouramis being territorial, that's why I wondered about it. I was going to try to break up the line of site. 

I just want a few bigger/colored fish that are easy to spot that arent going to eat the cherry shrimp or other fish. Don't mind if they eat some of the fry/shrimp, but would be nice if some survived to pass on.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You start off this hobby on a smaller scale,and before you know it your going bigger and bigger:bigsmile: I would say 90 % or more of the members here will likely agree with me,myself being one of them.A nice scale tank to work with, and in fairly good shape.Something i always did before i setup an aquarium, was to look at the glass,the glue connecting all ends,and the black trim through out.Try filling it with water also to make sure you dont have any leaks,and see if there are any deep sctraches on the glass.Better to be safe than sorry long term.There's nothing wrong with waiting it out and being patient.Trying to find all the pieces(equipment/plants/substrate/rocks/stock) will take time and the costs will slightly go up depending on what you seek.

With my last setup(100G) it took some time to pick up the right stuff,and find a suitable place to set it all up.In your case,let the cycling take place and finish properly before adding any stock.Its very tempting to fill up a larger tank,but must be done in moderation.Good luck , and keep us updated!We all like photos!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh right the shrimp... blah =/
The line of site breaks will help a lot; also, what is the footprint of your tank? (L*W), that may have been why it didnt warn about aggression. A 33 long (48*13) should provide enough room for 4-6 dwarf gouramis. And are you going to be switching both filters from both 6 gallons to the 33 in addition to the filter that the 33 already has? If so, then you should not have a problem as long as you don't rush things.

PS: the 1 inch of fish per gallon thing really only applies to small fish like livebrearers and tetras, and even then only in a small aquarium; it's a good guideline for a beginner, but not really for the more experienced/specialized hobbyist.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Luke, that is the first thing I did when I got it home. I had it full up with water to check for leaks. I was stupid tho, put it out on the grass in the sun and the bottom was a bit wet. So I put it up higher with newspaper (as you can see in the pic) and filled again and no leakes. I have the eco complete for the substrate and will be using sponge filters for the tank.

The footprint is 36x12x18, so not a long. I'll be using the 6gal eclipse for my 2 dwarf frogs. The stand is being made by gklaw who is also providing the sponge filters as a trade, so I don't have them going yet. 

Patience isn't my strong suit, but I really want to do this right. 
Thanks for the input


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

In that case I would say 4 males MAX, or 6 with a ratio of 1m to 2f (2m, 4f total). it's good that you have the extra tanks, since you'll be able to rehome any that get bullied (at least for a while). And i find that whenever i rush something (especially if fish related), I end up paying for it very quickly xP


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tazzy tone,

Sounds like you got things going the right way.I assume your heading towards a planted setup? Eco complete is a good substrate and you will get decent results growing anything in that.But a few things must be added as well such as ferts/lighting, and Co2/or Excel to see decent results.Gordon(gklaw) is a good guy, and iam sure the stand will look great.Everything will fall into place,but patience is key Wait until everything comes together,and then have to balance out plants-fish-water perimeters to keep everyone happy.Good call on the dward frogs,they should have a setup all for themselves,as they have a hard time competing in a larger community setup.



Tazzy_toon said:


> Luke, that is the first thing I did when I got it home. I had it full up with water to check for leaks. I was stupid tho, put it out on the grass in the sun and the bottom was a bit wet. So I put it up higher with newspaper (as you can see in the pic) and filled again and no leakes. I have the eco complete for the substrate and will be using sponge filters for the tank.
> 
> The footprint is 36x12x18, so not a long. I'll be using the 6gal eclipse for my 2 dwarf frogs. The stand is being made by gklaw who is also providing the sponge filters as a trade, so I don't have them going yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

yes, i am going with planted, however I plan (at least for now) on low light, low maint plants like java moss, vern, crypt and swords as well as some Elodia, hornwort and duckweed (don't worry, I'll keep it thin)

So, hmmm. I really want a centerpiece fish for this tank. So far the dwarf livebearers have been mostly mid/low level activity, Guppies everywhere, Shrimp on the bottom.

sooo..... only 3 dwarf gourami's will do, but is there anything I could add with them?



Luke78 said:


> Tazzy tone,
> 
> Sounds like you got things going the right way.I assume your heading towards a planted setup? Eco complete is a good substrate and you will get decent results growing anything in that.But a few things must be added as well such as ferts/lighting, and Co2/or Excel to see decent results.Gordon(gklaw) is a good guy, and iam sure the stand will look great.Everything will fall into place,but patience is key Wait until everything comes together,and then have to balance out plants-fish-water perimeters to keep everyone happy.Good call on the dward frogs,they should have a setup all for themselves,as they have a hard time competing in a larger community setup.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Well dwarf cichlids are out of the question; they'll make snacks out of the shrimp in no time. You could maybe put the shrimp into the 3 gal, and go with apistogrammas instead?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought about it, but i want to cut down on the amount of tanks, i could maybe put the shrimp in with the adf's, but the frogs would eat the baby shrimps. 
Less tanks mean less filter media, light bulbs and tests to pay for, so I want to go down to just 2. I have 3 atm and want to have the one big(to me. lol) 33 and 1 6g.

It's also all our space will allow as well, that's why it's so difficult. I could maybe put the dwarf livebearers with the frogs, but again, i'm afraid, they'd eat them.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

You could sell the shrimp, livebearers etc and set up a planted SA tank, with some dwarf cichlids. They have a much better personality than gouramis, and you could always breed them to get back the money u spend. 

It's up to you, but if you're set on keeping the shrimp and what not, then the dwarf gouramis are pretty much your only available option.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I kinda thought so, I'll try the 1m to 2 females and see how it goes. I am set on the shrimp in that tank, I love them. Every time I see them I smile, and that my friend is priceless 

Ok thanks for your help. I'll hopefully be setting up the tank next week some time if all goes well.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Best of luck to you! =]

And remember: BE PATIENT! ^^


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hehe, I will do my very best!:bigsmile:



BelieveInBlue said:


> Best of luck to you! =]
> 
> And remember: BE PATIENT! ^^


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Seems like you have your heart set on acquiring some gouramis,you may wanna look into some killifish.Colourful,and interesting breeding behaviour are a few positive things i could say about them.There's a few species out there,so some research is needed.They dont take up to much space either.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not that my heart is set on the gourami's, they just seem like one of the few choices I have whith what I already got.

Soooo....I think I may keep the fluval after all and keep the shrimp in it, possibly with the livebearers.

My hubby actually really wants gold fish or something that is very eye catching (i've told him all the downfalls of goldfish but every time we go to a store, those are the ones he tells me he likes).

I do like the dwarf rams as well, I think they are german rams, but haven't done enough research to know whether they will work.

Killifish are nice, but I am wanting a more mid size fish since we already have guppies and livebearers that are quite small. Like I said, i'm looking for the "centerpiece" the fish that make the tank, but unfortunatley i've done it backwards. I have the backgroud fish already and are trying to work around those, instead of the other way around.



Luke78 said:


> Seems like you have your heart set on acquiring some gouramis,you may wanna look into some killifish.Colourful,and interesting breeding behaviour are a few positive things i could say about them.There's a few species out there,so some research is needed.They dont take up to much space either.


----------



## jeremoose (Aug 10, 2011)

I think you should definitely go with Dwarf Gourami's or German Blue Rams. I would personally go with the Rams due to (nearly all) Cichlids interesting behaviors, but it's your choice!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely dwarf cichlids if you're going to house the shrimp etc in another tank. Search up apistogrammas, they're very cool as well. Some common ones are A. cacatuoides, A. agassizi, A. macmasteri, A. baenschi, A. borelli, A. nijsseni, and A. trifasciata. The males reach about 4 inches, and females get about 2.5 inches. IMO they're a better beginner dwarf cichlid than the GBR are.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright, got my new stand from Gordon, so once we have it stained and a clear coat to protect it, I can start setting it up.

Here a pic of what it looks like now.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Debi the tank is really coming along. What kinda stain are you going to do, the stand looks great. I think German blue rams are beautiful and they are community fish. Richard (member on here) has been breeding them and they are amazing, and most seen to spawn. Looking good so far almost makes me wanna set up a tank again lol.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That is quick Debi 

Wish I could set up your beautiful bridge just as quick.

Like to see that one in a walnut colour stain


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, it's still a work in progress. I have lots of learning to do, have been making all kinds of mistakes, but i think it's mostly because of the smaller tanks being more difficult. Can't wait to get this all up and running.

I think we will be using the walnut stain that Gordon suggested when we went to pick it up. But when hubby saw it just like it is now, he started to think of leaving it with just a clear coat. 



O.C.D Fishies said:


> Wow Debi the tank is really coming along. What kinda stain are you going to do, the stand looks great. I think German blue rams are beautiful and they are community fish. Richard (member on here) has been breeding them and they are amazing, and most seen to spawn. Looking good so far almost makes me wanna set up a tank again lol.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Now with a stain called Jacobean and 3 coats of varnish.



















We are going to let everything sit one more day before adding the gravel and water so that the varnish has a little more time to cure.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Now that is one nice looking stand! Very shinny indeed,good job to the both of you.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I see like 3 faces on that stand...  GHOSTS!!!







No I'm not crazy...  Nice tank + stand though.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

you see what and where.. don't scare me like that. lol


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks very much Luke, Gordon did a GREAT job on this stand and my hubby worked really hard to get it just right. It was a little harder to stain then we thought it would be, but my hubby like wood with a shine, I had to beg him not to do another coat of varnish. lol



Luke78 said:


> Now that is one nice looking stand! Very shinny indeed,good job to the both of you.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Got the substrate, water and driftwood in today. I had the sponge in the 6 gallon for a few days and also squeezed the sponge in the ac20 into the top fin. Used some "cycle" and hopefully, that will get things going.










It's a start. Not sure at what point I can add plants, i'm assuming that i have to wait until after it is cycled.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I see like 3 faces on that stand...  GHOSTS!!!
> 
> No I'm not crazy...  Nice tank + stand though.


You are not crazy there are actually more than 3. Keep looking 

BTW, need to experiment with staining the birch plywood. Otherwise, nice looking and affordable plywood.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I find that plants can be added at the beginning, where the tank is just starting up, at least the easier plants (vals, crypts, java ferns, anubias). I don't think ammonia affects plants negatively, since a lot of plant ferts contain ammonia anyways.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

that's good to know, I just need to find something to cover the area the light goes on the canopy so that the water doesn't splash the light and I can start adding plants. Yay.

I only see one face.....my own in my reflection. LOL JK


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Must... not.... search.... for more face..... >.<


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL, you guys are funny 

Alrighty, I've got everything set up the way I want it.....for now at least.

I had the sponge in the 6g for a few days to help it get started and squeezed the foam from the acmini into the the hob and added "cycle". I added 3 rosey minnows and I'll be adding the water from tomorrows water changes to help it cycle faster.


































This was added for my 2.5 yr old...


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I would just put the entire foam in, and get a new one for the acmini. Bacteria need a surface to live on, so the water will help, but it wont do a ton of good. What you want is the sludge and mulm on the foam, that's where all the good stuff is. Since the 6g is old, there will be enough bacteria in the filter itself, plus the tank and decor, that a new sponge wont impact your tank in a major way. Nice looking tank btw, well the ship.... :lol:


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's exactly what i was thinking! Thanks for answering my question before i even asked  
I had actually dipped half the foam in the topfin filter. The lil boat is also from my lil tank, so it'll give the tank a bit of a head start in the cycle.

I'm hoping it will look much better when the plant cuttings I have fill in more, but with out the co2 or ferts, it's going to be slow, but that's also part of the fun.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This set up must be awesome to behold with the dark substrate and the dark colour stand.

If you want a piece of acrylic cut for your plastic canopy. Give me the size and I can cut one for you FF. Or you can have a local glass shop cut a piece of 3mm glass for probably $5. You don't want thick glass as its weight will likely bow your canopy.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Gordon, you are amazing, thanks for the offer, we found a glass cutting place here in langley Broco glass that cut us a piece for free, it was a left over piece with a small scratch.

Here's a better pic of stand and tank, my camera's not that great and the background isn't that blue, but the flash makes it a bit brighter.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so I've made some changes and I think it's coming along. Most of the plants are still just babies and need to fill out more, but here's what it looks like now.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice tank. Giving me ideas for my 30-40 gallon im looking for.

I love the background, really adds some realism. And the rescape you did, top notch 

I enjoy the little cute decorations here and there as well, I have kids myself.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, I got that particular background because the tank had some mild mineral stains and it hides them very well, plus it doesn't overly clutter the background and take away from the actual plants etc.

My youngest keeps begging me to get spongebob decorations. lol. I told him I would get a couple for the center area of my 15 gal. I don't mind a few cheesy decorations, makes it more fun in my opinion. But I do love the natural look as a main focus.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny how many times a tank gets rearranged. I like how it looks now, but want to find a ground cover of some sort, however, I don't think I have enough light for that right now.

Here's what it looks like now. (one of these days I'll get better pics. lol)


----------

